
Ask HN: Who wants to trade brain cycles? - macguyver
In the spirit of Who wants to be hired and who&#x27;s hiring, I&#x27;m starting a thread for those who are looking for responsive, quality help that doesn&#x27;t involve the exchange of money.  I&#x27;m proposing short-term trades, hour for hour, like solve a specific intellectual problem and the objective is to help another person get up to speed on a blocker in a way that&#x27;s more customized (with more qualitative wiggle room) than stackoverflow.  It is likely that the giver and receiver is not the same person, so it might be a pay-it-forward arrangement on this thread.<p>Format: Open-ended - Briefly explain the purpose, what you&#x27;re looking for, and what you can offer in return.<p>I&#x27;ll start: This is for my MVP.  I have a CS&#x2F;development background but backend isn&#x27;t my main strength.  I&#x27;m looking for an hour or two of compressed MVC knowledge download, specifically to integrate backbone.js into my existing ROR app.  I can help you with prioritization, product features, design or algorithms.
======
coolsunglasses
I like this idea a lot.

What about an SO-esque network that encouraged maintaining a relatively even
"trade balance"?

Anyway, for me:

1\. Offering programming, FP, Haskell, Elasticsearch (possibly other, ask if
you're interested) expertise

2\. Requesting input/patches for my recently released Elasticsearch client for
Haskell:
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/bloodhound/](https://github.com/bitemyapp/bloodhound/)

------
hahla
I am a semi-retired website broker, I specialized in selling sites in the 6-7
figure range. I'm not a programmer, and I'm not looking for anything in
return. If you need your side project, hobby site, or full fledged business
valued or need advice regarding ways to increase value, website selling
process, etc shoot me an email (in my profile) I would love to help in anyway
I can!

------
bjourne
Great idea! I'm an amateur chess player (1200 rating) looking to improve my
blitz game. So I'm looking for 1 hour of chess coaching, in return I offer 1
hour of code review of almost any language.

------
ericingram
I can offer advice and code in relation to building custom ecommerce platforms
with mongodb and nodejs.

I am looking for design feedback and ideas for a pre public beta SaaS product.

Contact me at eric at getfwd.com

~~~
sycren
Who're you selling this to?

Businesses with a strong technical lead?

~~~
ericingram
Yes, initially

